# Power hand planers ?



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

I find myself needin a power hand planer but know nothin about 'em.
I was lookin at a Bosch PL1682 fer about $100.00.
Can anyone give me any feedback on this model or advice on other models. I'm thinkin i can spend $100.00 give or take.
But if i gotta go higher. Oh well :smile:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I have the 1594K and love it. Looks to be the same planer other than no case and missing a couple other options.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Big Dave said:


> I have the 1594K and love it. Looks to be the same planer other than no case and missing a couple other options.


 
Thanx Dave, they do spec out the same.Only difference i see is like you say, no case and other options such as extra knives( carbide knives ) and maybe dust collecter.
I believe, Lowe's has it fer about $140.00. Think i'll cash in my change bucket and go give that model a closer look :thumbsup:
Thanx for the feed back.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

What are you looking to do with it?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Ahhh......plane hands :blink:
SorryTom, couldn't resist :laughing:

Well, i went and bilt me a fancy new screen door( see pic) and and made it jist a weee bit too wide. Since balancin' it across my jointer aint an option i figgered..... NEW TOOL !!!! I know it aint one that'll git a whole lot o' use but at times like this it'd be worth it's weight in gold when somethin jist needs a bit 'tweeked'.
And besides....................ahhh...NEW TOOL !!!!:thumbsup:




firemedic said:


> What are you looking to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Jim West Pa said:


> Ahhh......plane hands :blink:
> SorryTom, couldn't resist :laughing:
> 
> Well, i went and bilt me a fancy new screen door( see pic) and and made it jist a weee bit too wide. Since balancin' it across my jointer aint an option i figgered..... NEW TOOL !!!! I know it aint one that'll git a whole lot o' use but at times like this it'd be worth it's weight in gold when somethin jist needs a bit 'tweeked'.
> And besides....................ahhh...NEW TOOL !!!!:thumbsup:


Man, that is a nice door. If you haven't used an electric hand plane before, may I suggest practicing on a scrap board first. It isn't as easy as you may think it is. Just in case you haven't used one, here is just a tip: keep pressure on the back heel of the planer as you come off the end of the board, it won't snip as bad that way. Just one more tip, make very small cuts and once you start cutting don't stop, cut all the way from one end to the other unless you need to taper the edge from zero to whatever. 

OK one more tip, if you are like me you will want to guide the front of the plane with your hand as a guide, watch where you grab that puppy, that blame blade hurts when it cuts a V shape in your finger.

If you have used one before just forget I said anything. hehehe


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would suggest you save your money. A power hand plane can get very happy and do more damage than you think quicker than you can say Ticonderoga. You could make a trim pass with a table saw, or a circular saw, or better yet a hand plane if you have one.

If you don't have one, pick up a Stanley or Buck Brothers block plane for less than $20, and you can trim that door in a few minutes. 












 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

My Bosch power planer is my "go-to" machine when I have to fit doors by shaving 1/4" to nothing or trimming off the bottom.










I have the 2 blade model with the replaceable carbide blades :thumbsup:
the blades are cheap and they last a very very long time.

I never go to a door job without it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*In this thread I use a hand power planer*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/capping-post-oak-21195/

You do need to develop a feel for it since it will cut very quickly and the depth of cut is critical. It won't plane a dip if the front shoe is resting on a solid surface, so once you get the hang of it you can do OK.
I've also used one to make a flat on a log to get it prepared for resawing on the bandsaw. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/need-help-resawing-13041/
There are uses for them but they are limited in my opinion. Could you reduce the width of a door...sure. But as was stated you must make a full length pass or you'll get a taper. :blink: bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I would suggest you save your money. A power hand plane can get very happy and do more damage than you think quicker than you can say Ticonderoga. You could make a trim pass with a table saw, or a circular saw, or better yet a hand plane if you have one.
> 
> If you don't have one, pick up a Stanley or Buck Brothers block plane for less than $20, and you can trim that door in a few minutes.
> .


That's exactly why I was asking. Hand planes are much more versatile and useful... 

Check eBay or flea markets for a No 5 or equivalent... Far cheaper and far more deserving of ownership in my opinion. But what do I know... I'm the whack job that uses power tools as little as possible to build furniture...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanx Cabinetman, save my money is exactly what i did.Allthough i do have a couple o' real nice oldies here as far as hand planes go, they both need sharpened and tuned, two aspects that i one, am not set up to do yet, sharpen, and 2nd, i don't yet know how to tune.
Sooo, off to Lowe's i went and bot me a Stanley 7" block plane, ( man, they sure don't build 'em like the two OLD ones i own anymore), for two reasons, one, so i could get the directions with it on how to set it up or 'tune ' it and 2ndly so id have a cheapy one to practice on. $20.00 is a far cry better than $159.99 + tax.
I have a question tho concernin this new one.The sole is very rough. Looks like it was flatened by hand with a file. Would you reccomend polishin it up ? ( i'm a gunsmith so i know how to do this and retain it's flatness).






cabinetman said:


> I would suggest you save your money. A power hand plane can get very happy and do more damage than you think quicker than you can say Ticonderoga. You could make a trim pass with a table saw, or a circular saw, or better yet a hand plane if you have one.
> 
> If you don't have one, pick up a Stanley or Buck Brothers block plane for less than $20, and you can trim that door in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment on the door Jim. Actualy, i'm not at all pleased with it. I made a huge boo-boo when i glued it up. I slid the bottom panles in backwards. I made them and the groove to put them in so that they overlapped the bottom rail to help keep water form gettin into the groove but low and behold in my haste durin glue-up i slid 'em in backwards .
Some great advice you offer on the use of a power hand plane but i won't be needin it just yet. I decided to add another Stanley block plane to the stable instead of the power plane.:thumbsup:






jiju1943 said:


> Man, that is a nice door. If you haven't used an electric hand plane before, may I suggest practicing on a scrap board first. It isn't as easy as you may think it is. Just in case you haven't used one, here is just a tip: keep pressure on the back heel of the planer as you come off the end of the board, it won't snip as bad that way. Just one more tip, make very small cuts and once you start cutting don't stop, cut all the way from one end to the other unless you need to taper the edge from zero to whatever.
> 
> OK one more tip, if you are like me you will want to guide the front of the plane with your hand as a guide, watch where you grab that puppy, that blame blade hurts when it cuts a V shape in your finger.
> 
> If you have used one before just forget I said anything. hehehe


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/capping-post-oak-21195/
> 
> 
> I've also used one to make a flat on a log to get it prepared for resawing on the bandsaw.
> ...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I've also used one to make a flat on a log to get it prepared for resawing on the bandsaw.


 
GREAT idea Bill !!!! Harbor freight has a power hand plane for only $30. I am most definately gonna git me one of those just for that reason !!!!


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

firemedic said:


> That's exactly why I was asking. Hand planes are much more versatile and useful...
> 
> Check eBay or flea markets for a No 5 or equivalent... Far cheaper and far more deserving of ownership in my opinion. But what do I know... I'm the whack job that uses power tools as little as possible to build furniture...
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


 
I got me a couple o' good old Stanleys Tom. I just don't yet know how to tune 'em. ( they also need sharpened). 
I went and bot me a Stanley cheapo at Lowe's tonite just for the directions on tunin and i'm gonna take that other $140.00 i didn't spend and put it towards some good sharpenin supplies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> My Bosch power planer is my "go-to" machine when I have to fit doors by shaving 1/4" to nothing or trimming off the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx tcleve4911. I can definately see uses for one but the other fellas convinced me that right now, or this task, is not the time for one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Jim West Pa said:


> I got me a couple o' good old Stanleys Tom. I just don't yet know how to tune 'em. ( they also need sharpened).
> I went and bot me a Stanley cheapo at Lowe's tonite just for the directions on tunin and i'm gonna take that other $140.00 i didn't spend and put it towards some good sharpenin supplies. :thumbsup:


If your that concerned about sharpening the blade of your old planes drop it in an envelope and mail it to me... I'll send back a week or so later ready to go... for free

As for tuning, simply placing progressively finer sand paper sheets on the bed of your TS and lapping the sole plus a sharp blade will leave it running circles around the new one you bought...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


firemedic said:


> If your that concerned about sharpening the blade of your old planes drop it in an envelope and mail it to me... I'll send back a week or so later ready to go... for free
> 
> As for tuning, simply placing progressively finer sand paper sheets on the bed of your TS and lapping the sole plus a sharp blade will leave it running circles around the new one you bought...
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


That's a very generous offer Tom and i sincerely do appreciate it. I do know how to lap the soles.I will attempt to sharpen the blades but if i see i'm gititn in over my head i will certainly drop you a line and take you up on your offer


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> If your that concerned about sharpening the blade of your old planes drop it in an envelope and mail it to me... I'll send back a week or so later ready to go... for free.


That's a great offer...thanks. I'll be sending all my hand plane irons, chisels, turning tools, jointer and planer knives, and a few handsaws. Don't worry about the one week ...take 10 days?:laughing:


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Don't worry about the one week ...take 10 days?:laughing:


That is mighty generous! :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> That's a great offer...thanks. I'll be sending all my hand plane irons, chisels, turning tools, jointer and planer knives, and a few handsaws. Don't worry about the one week ...take 10 days?:laughing:


Yeah, C-man! In fact while your at it send me all of your hand tools... You'll get em back some day... If I ever retire :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Speaking of sharpening, I have a 9118 Porter Cable door plane, is there a way to sharpen the cutters on it? The spiral cutters on it are $95 so if sharpening is possible I had rather go that route.

I wish someone would start a thread on how to tune, care for and use a hand plane. I have been around them all my life but I was way too busy trying to make a living back then to learn how to use the hand planes. My dad had a ton of them and just before he died he gave them and all his tools to me but before I could go by and get them a blame dope head cleaned all of them out.

I do have several small planes now but none like dad had. I have several of the spoke shaves and don't have a clue how to use them or set them up. My little plane I have used many times and just wouldn't be without it but using or setting up a bigger plane is just beyond me.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

*Here's a start Jim*

I would add tho, well actualy, make a change. When lapping a surface in this fasion. DO NOT USE A CIRCULAR MOTION. allways do this a figure 8 motion.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5618364_setup-hand-plane.html

Real bummer 'bout yer dad's planes Jim.






jiju1943 said:


> Speaking of sharpening, I have a 9118 Porter Cable door plane, is there a way to sharpen the cutters on it? The spiral cutters on it are $95 so if sharpening is possible I had rather go that route.
> 
> I wish someone would start a thread on how to tune, care for and use a hand plane. I have been around them all my life but I was way too busy trying to make a living back then to learn how to use the hand planes. My dad had a ton of them and just before he died he gave them and all his tools to me but before I could go by and get them a blame dope head cleaned all of them out.
> 
> I do have several small planes now but none like dad had. I have several of the spoke shaves and don't have a clue how to use them or set them up. My little plane I have used many times and just wouldn't be without it but using or setting up a bigger plane is just beyond me.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Videos*

Fine Woodworking has some helpful videos too:

A couple of basics on sharpening and planes in this series http://www.finewoodworking.com/getting-started/

and more in this series http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=29680


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*lost your "power"?*

I guess this thread has turned from "power" planers to hand planes. That's a whole 'nother subject.  The Japanese "pull" planes are remarkable.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Fine Woodworking has some helpful videos too:
> 
> A couple of basics on sharpening and planes in this series http://www.finewoodworking.com/getting-started/
> 
> and more in this series http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=29680


Good link Shop Dad and good website :thumbsup: 
Thanx, i saved that one. 
Again, i stress, when lapping the soul use a figure 8 motion as apposed to a back and forth or circular motion.Wether we like or not our bodies will favor one side or direction over another and it is allmost impossible for us to control this issue.
It takes extreemly talented and experienced hands to do otherwise.
Using the figure 8 motion will ensure that the souls bottom will be square to it's sides.( This figure 8 motion is the only technique that i use when lapping gun parts where flat fit and squreness are critical)
I would also recommend that you do not entirely trust your eye when it comes to checkin the bottom for equal or thorough lapping. I suggest that you 'paint' the soul with Dykem blue or even a permanent magic marker. Work very slowly and when the color is gone, the bottom is done.Move then to your next grit.
His suggestion of using a paste wax on the soul after lapping creats a finish issue in my opinion. I have lapping compounds that will bring that soul to a very high polish that will require no waxing.
Or, if no lapping compounds...i'd use Top Coat, or Dri Coat on it.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I guess this thread has turned from "power" planers to hands planes. That's a whole 'nother subject.  The Japanese "pull" planes are remarkable.
> Kezurou-Kai 2005 - Ookanna planing demo - YouTube
> 
> å¤§å·¥ã�•ã‚“ã�®é‰‹ã�Œã�‘ - Hand-planing by Daiku - YouTube


 
I find not only are the Japanese wood workin tools remarkable, but so are thier tried and true techniques. Hallmarks of true Master craftsmen :thumbsup:
They use thier 'chi' in thier woodworking.
Thanks for posting this woodnthings.

Oh yeah, and hand panes are, and will allways be, much more appealing and interesting than power planes.


----------



## StevenB (Sep 6, 2011)

I've got a Stanley hand planer & just ordered a Bosch 3365 power planer.
That's a cool video


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I guess this thread has turned from "power" planers to hand planes. That's a whole 'nother subject.  The Japanese "pull" planes are remarkable.
> Kezurou-Kai 2005 - Ookanna planing demo - YouTube
> 
> 大工さんの鉋がけ - Hand-planing by Daiku - YouTube


Man, those fellows have got their act together, I have never seen anything like that. Thanks for the videos Bill.

Jim and Shop Dad, thanks for the links, I am trying to learn all I can, this is very interesting.

Sorry I hi jacked the thread.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I had an interesting experience with my new Bosch power plane. It would snipe the far end of the board no matter what I did. I discovered that the blades protruded just a little below the back shoe. I removed the shoe and put 2 thicknesses of blue painters tape on top of the screw bosses then re installed the shoe. Problem solved.


----------

